# I'm scared i'm doing this wrong!



## SolarByte (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello, I'm new here, so I do apologise if i've posted in the wrong place!

This may just be me being overly anxious and paranoid, but i'd appreciate some help. I got two budgies (estimated 10-12 weeks) two days ago, and I'm really anxious as to whether I'll be able to hand tame them or not.

I've poured over several sites, but none gave an estimate for how long I should wait before attempting to train them, so i'm anxious by not trying now, it'll immediately be too late. I'm also terrified they'll always be scared of me, so i'd appreciate any tips.

So many sites gave me different advice on how to tame them, or what to do first, and I'm honestly at a loss for what to do, because I'm convinced everything I am doing is wrong. I try talking softly (not next to the cage) for a minute or two every hour from my computer, but I don't know if I'm just making it worse for them.

If anyone could help, I'd really appreciate it. Should I leave them alone for a week? and then what should I do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The most important thing to do is to relax and be calm when you are around your budgies. They will pick up on your stress and anxiety so you need to relax. This is supposed to be a fun journey - not something you are unduly worried about. :hug:

Taming and Bonding takes time and patience. There is no set "time frame" for how quickly it is going to happen. This depends on whether or not you work with them on a regular and consistent basis as well as each budgies' own unique personality. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her . 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming her .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near her , you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with him .

We'd love to see pictures of your little ones when they are all settled in.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to TB and congratulations on your new feathered friends  Please take the time to read through the stickies and the information that Deb has already given you. I look forward to hearing all about your progress


----------



## SolarByte (Dec 20, 2016)

Alright, thank you so much for the help. I have one question to ask, would the advice given work for two budgies? they're both in the same cage. Also, is it silly to worry about 'it being too late?'

I will try to read to them for the next few days and see how that goes, and then update my progress. Thank you! :green budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

There's no reason to worry about it being "too late". 10-12 weeks is actually very young for a budgie and the very minimum age to adopt them as before then they're not even fully out of the nest! 

Besides, even older budgies several years old can be tamed with enough patience  

FaeryBee has given you excellent advice with how to proceed with taming your adorable little ones  

I would follow all the steps listed for both of them in the same cage together, and once they are individually stepping up, you could try separating them into different rooms for one-on-one taming, if it doesn't stress them out too much. However, it's often just as simple to tame them together, and they may take comfort in each other and adjust better together :thumbsup: 

Be sure to review the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care! If you have any questions afterwards please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you and your cute budgies around the forums! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Star is absolutely correct. 
10-12 weeks old is actually a great time to start taming and bonding with your little ones. :001_tongue:

Sometimes separating the two will make it easier during taming but sometimes if one is a bit more hesitant than the other, it will actually feel braver when it sees what its friend is doing.

Just take things one step at a time and ensure you go slowly.
Let your budgies set the pace and enjoy the process as you go.*


----------

